# DS ADVANTAGE sight and Archers Mark software



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello everyone I am trying to set up my Archers Mark software. Having trouble figurung out my DS ADVANTAGE sight specs for adding to the software. what i am trying to figure out is the # of clicks and # of turns ??
I/E 
20 click 24 turn
20 cliick 32 turn
10 click 24 turn
10 click 32 turn
8 click number
30 click 16 turn
10 click 12.5 turn
20 click 2.6 turn

not really sure what the DS ADVANTAGE sight is any help would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks
Dave


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

search is your friend


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1475690


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

detlef123456 
View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message Add as Contact Send Email 

Registered User Join Date:Jul 2005
Location:Canada
Posts:266Re: DS ADVANTAGE sight and archers mark software 
hi Dave
20 clicks per turn
10/24 is the magical number

thanks Detlef


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

20 cliks 24 turns.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

Talked to Detlef 
somemore on this and he said the thread is 1 inch in 24 twist. so it would be 20 click 24 turn.. 

Thank you everyone.
this archers mark software is really cool..


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i'm makin a mental note too.

when i use Archer's Advantage, i have always used the metric scale selection and translated what was printed out.

all good to know stuff.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry the screw that he uses is 1 inch is 24 threads.


----------



## woodnsoul (Jan 4, 2011)

Take a look at "The Archery Program" http://www.thearcheryprogram.com/- I like it better than Archer's Advantage. I really like the Mark-Range print out in particular.

Works really well with the DS Advantage. Or any other sight I can think of...


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

1 problem I have run into. I am left handed and it appears that the clicker # knob is the right handed version.

what woulsd the proper clicks be for say 20.85 my clicker is 1-20 ???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's what I do. I have the AXCEL AX3000. As soon as I use the quick move button to slide the elevation adjustment, my numbers on the knob are screwed up. So I don't use them. I count the clicks from a given number. If 20.85 is the setting, just go up 3 clicks from 21. Likewise if the setting is 22.5, then just go down 10 clicks from 22. To me it's much easier that way anyhow.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Here's what I do. I have the AXCEL AX3000. As soon as I use the quick move button to slide the elevation adjustment, my numbers on the knob are screwed up. So I don't use them. I count the clicks from a given number. If 20.85 is the setting, just go up 3 clicks from 21. Likewise if the setting is 22.5, then just go down 10 clicks from 22. To me it's much easier that way anyhow.


That's a good idea. The sight should jump numbers unless you turned the knob with the quick release still down. Last week I did that not knowing that the QR hadn't clicked back into place. Luckily I noticed it and I wasn't too far off, still wish I would have done what you do.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just always make sure that it is locked back in. I usually twist the knob a few times after I release the button just to make sure it locks back into place. Then set the number and count clicks.

I just didn't want to reset the knob every time I went from the 20 to the 80. That's a LOT of turning without the quick move.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

that makes perfect sense thanks for the help.


----------

